# parceria



## dantas

Olá a todos!
Alguém saberia qual a melhor versão em espanhol para "parceria" ?
*Parceria*=  reunião de indivíduos para a exploração de interesses em comum; sociedade; companhia.
Obrigada!


----------



## Outsider

Vendo no dicionário, parece-me que a melhor opção é _sociedad_.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que sim. Parceiros = Socios


----------



## Românica

Se for para um site, o termo mais correcto é *afiliación / afiliado / afiliados
*cumprimentos


----------



## Sara Elisa

puede ser 'sociedad' y 'socios'


----------



## okporip

Morando aqui na Argentina, tenho constatado, de fato, o uso de 'socios' de uma forma no mínimo rara em português, e que tem mesmo a ver com a idéia de parceria. Por exemplo: de amigos que são realmente próximos e praticamente inseparáveis em toda e qualquer situação pode-se dizer que são 'socios'; no futebol, se um atacante não pode desempenhar-se bem por falta de companhia, diz-se que "le falta un socio". 

Por outro lado, ao menos em português, a expressão "parceria" costuma aparecer em contextos nos quais a noção de sociedade também está presente, referindo-se a algo mais amplo. Por exemplo: "parceria entre várias organizações da sociedade civil". Então, o negócio é estudar o contexto e ver se 'sociedad' não geraria ambigüidade...


----------



## DrSun

okporip said:


> Morando aqui na Argentina, tenho constatado, de fato, o uso de 'socios' de uma forma no mínimo rara em português, e que tem mesmo a ver com a idéia de parceria. Por exemplo: de amigos que são realmente próximos e praticamente inseparáveis em toda e qualquer situação pode-se dizer que são 'socios'; no futebol, se um atacante não pode desempenhar-se bem por falta de companhia, diz-se que "le falta un socio".
> 
> Por outro lado, ao menos em português, a expressão "parceria" costuma aparecer em contextos nos quais a noção de sociedade também está presente, referindo-se a algo mais amplo. Por exemplo: "parceria entre várias organizações da sociedade civil". Então, o negócio é estudar o contexto e ver se 'sociedad' não geraria ambigüidade...



Esses casos do uso de "socio" na Argentina são gíria, não há razão para uma ambigüidade existir na definição de "sociedad" em espanhol, porque também tem um sentido amplo. Desculpe o português, já faz muito tempo que nem falo nem escrevo.


----------



## Cosmeticos de Brasil

Gostaria de saber como falo em espanhol a palavra PARCERIA, no sentido comercial. A empresa tal é minha parceira nos EUA.


----------



## Mangato

Pode ser* socia*, se tem algum contrato com  a sociedade, ou colaboradora


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Caso não tiver contrato e igualmente serem parceiras, pode dizer:

La empresa tal tiene un acuerdo con la mía en los EUA

Às vezes se chama de pareceiras às empresas afiliadas entre sí. 
O termo ou locução vai variando no espanhol, enquanto no português é uma palavra só.


----------



## pombagira

Dependendo da relacao (sao varias) voce pode dizer:

La empresa tal es mi representante en los EUA.
...mi parcera...
...mi socia...
...mi colaboradora...


----------



## Outsider

Parceria e parceira são coisas diferentes.

De facto depende da relação entre as empresas, mas talvez o que procura se exprima suficientemente bem como "partnership" e "partner", respectivamente.


----------



## Carfer

Seguindo a sugestão do Mangato e tendo em conta a oportuna advertência de Outsider, parece-me que '_socio_' e '_sociedad_'. A palavra mais próxima do espanhol, '_aparcería_' e o respectivo par '_aparcero_', têm um sentido muito mais limitado do que parceria/parceiro, já que correspondem àquilo que nós designamos por _'parceria agrícola'_.


----------



## Outsider

Ups, esqueci-me do fórum em que estava!


----------



## Mangato

O título do fio é parceria, mas o exempolo diz: A empresa tal é minha *parceira* nos EUA

Acredito que no espanhol não temos uma palavra equivalente para parceria. O termo mais próximo *participación societaria,* tem um significado muito formal.
Significa participação e colaboração com outros em empreendimento ou sociedade.

*Aparcería* úsase exclusivamente para explotações agrícolas, gandeiras e forestais em mão comum. Acho que em outro tempo também para a pesca en albufeiras.


----------



## Vanda

Cosméticos, primeiro não se esqueça de olhar no nosso dicionário acima.
veja:http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/parceria

Depois, logo abaixo do subtítulo:
*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'parceria' en el título:
*(na mesma página do dicionário) você verá que já tem algumas discussões com a mesma pergunta. Estou juntando esta a uma já existente.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Já tivemos um "fio" (talvez mais de um) com esta palavra.

Recordo-me de ter dado a alternativa de tradução para o espanhol como "alianza comercial" (para parceria) e "aliado comercial" (para parceiro), para o contexto em que usamos aqui no Brasil.


----------

